# Cubing Magazine



## NanoCuber (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, I'm not sure if this has already been thought of but I was thinking that it would be a good idea to make a magazine like this because it would provide a good place for shops and other smaller brands to get advertising but it would also be a good place to release new puzzles from certain people.

I think that this could happen if we got together and organized it properly.
I know some people that could print it but I'm not sure if it could be international. So I was just wondering if you thought it was a good idea because I think it would be cool.

-James

Also what would it be named?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it would be awesome but there are only about 4,000 WCA registered cubers in the U.S. (IIRC). If it was organized somehow I think it would be really small.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, but I think if it was in Newsagents and other shops it could catch some peoples attention and begin to make cubing more well known.


----------



## Faz (Jun 2, 2010)

Make an online one, that would be cool. It would take alot of work though.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 2, 2010)

I think an online one would be a much better idea as well. It would be easier to pull off, but still would take some work.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm gonna run this.

Just sayin'.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 2, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I'm gonna run this.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I'd like to help if it actually ends up happening.
But we would need a few main people if we want it to work.
And yes, I agree and internet one would be pretty cool.

-James


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> alot of work








http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sure that one would have enough material for a monthly magazine. Aside from cube store ads and competition results what else would there be? Interviews, tutorials, guides, "alg of the week", an easy/fun scramble section (similar to crossword puzzle section)? Even with all that, I don't think there would be enough. And, it would cost quite a bit to distribute, unless you plan to just go out of pocket and give them away. UNLESS, you just have everything done online, in an e-newsletter and advertised it on websites where people might be interested in cubing would frequent like gaming.. idk.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 2, 2010)

Online magazine ftw.
We could show:
-Interesting and Great competition results in the last month
-Reviews/previews of currently popular, new, and upcoming cube types and other puzzles(old ones too, just to say we've done it?)
-Interviews with cool cubers
-Cubing store ads
-A monthly video contest!!  (Prizes?) (Top X results shown, or all of them)
-Tips
-List of upcoming competitions
-Cube comics anyone!?
-Etc. etc.

Ones with exclamation points are ones I was really happy to have thought of using. 

With enough dedication from enough people, a monthy cubing magazine could happen. Personally, free is the way to go. If you're willing to dedicate the time to do it, it's a fun project with other cubers.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 2, 2010)

A cubing magazine would be awesome!


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 2, 2010)

The magazine industry was killed by the internet.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 2, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been thought of



[thread=18169]Cubing Magazine?[/thread]
[thread=4447]cubing magazine[/thread]

Yeah, those threads were really hard to find since they have the same name as yours.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 2, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Online magazine ftw.
> We could show:
> -Cube comics anyone!?



Shelley


----------



## Aditya (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, I would like to help in starting up a magazine and maybe writing some articles and stuff


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 4, 2010)

"How-to" for every possible cube, every magazine different twisty puzzle.


----------



## riffz (Jun 4, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> "How-to" for every possible cube, every magazine different twisty puzzle.



The only way this magazine is going to catch on is if it offers something that we couldn't already find on youtube or tons of other sites.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 4, 2010)

You could have mods in it as well. Really, you could look at all the educational stuff about the cube in this forum alone and throw it into a "magazine." The problem is that we have a wiki for this, and this site is a lot more inclusive than any sort of e-newsletter could ever be. The best thing for that newsletter is when you get new information about puzzles, new mods, etc. that you could display there first instead of this forum (but come on we know once it's posted there it'll be linked in a post here).

Stefan, I was actually thinking something similar. I clicked the link thinking it was one of those other topics, and was like "Only post 5? I remember reading pages of that thread."


----------



## jiggy (Jun 4, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > alot of work
> ...


This was excellent. Thank you for bringing this into my life!


----------

